# Dana Linn Bailey lifting back at Golds



## Arnold (Feb 12, 2011)

*Dana Linn Bailey lifting back at Golds in Thorndale, PA*






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

I never seen that exercise before @4:28. Liking those straps


Have to show this to my daughter.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think I'm in love...

That Isolateral harness looks like a lot of fun too.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 12, 2011)

2B1 said:


> I think I'm in love...
> 
> That Isolateral harness looks like a lot of fun too.



So thats what it's called. I wonder if I could lift more with them?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually meant to type isolator not isolateral.  That would be working one side of the body only.  Totally different.  I would think less weight but more intense and focused with the isolator fitness harness as it is turning a compound movement into an isolated one.


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 12, 2011)

nice


----------



## 999 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bailey is a Beast.

And she's hot too.

*DLB FTW*


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing body, but chicks shouldn't look like that IMO.She'd be much hotter with less definition.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Amazing body, but chicks shouldn't look like that IMO.She'd be much hotter with less definition.





Wow. And to be honest, she's not particularly "jacked" if you consider the size of other women in the fitness industry.

I'm so glad you're measuring her accomplishments in terms of her hotness in your eyes vs her strength and physique.


----------



## big60235 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dana Bailey and Jamie Eason are the 2 hottest fitness girls currently. They are both amazing looking in person.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Amazing body, but chicks shouldn't look like that IMO.She'd be much hotter with less definition.





sassy69 said:


> Wow. And to be honest, she's not particularly "jacked" if you consider the size of other women in the fitness industry.
> 
> I'm so glad you're measuring her accomplishments in terms of her hotness in your eyes vs her strength and physique.



Seriously. Nirvana, you might not have noticed, but this is a bodybuilding board. Bodybuilders strive for size and definition. Sassy and I come here for the same reason the male bodybuilders come here - for support, information and community. Go shit somewhere else.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Amazing body, but chicks shouldn't look like that IMO.She'd be much hotter with less definition.



What???
I think she looks great, I would kill you to have her stomach.


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Seriously. Nirvana, you might not have noticed, but this is a bodybuilding board. Bodybuilders strive for size and definition. Sassy and I come here for the same reason the male bodybuilders come here - for support, information and community. Go shit somewhere else.



Dude are you serious? Attacking me because i expressed my OPINION?
If you don't agree just disregard or say you don't agree, don't tell me to shit somewhere else.....And this comes from a SUPER MOD....WOW!

I'm not gonna comment any further since people here only want to hear what they want.


----------



## damage (Mar 28, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Dude are you serious? Attacking me because i expressed my OPINION?
> If you don't agree just disregard or say you don't agree, don't tell me to shit somewhere else.....And this comes from a SUPER MOD....WOW!
> 
> I'm not gonna comment any further since people here only want to hear what they want.


 
You are not getting it. You basically said that a bodybuilder would look better if they were less muscular......THATS BLASPHEMY.......at least on a bodybuilding site.

I think she looks great. Strong, lean, defined, sexy. Cant ask for much more than that.


----------



## buff1 (Mar 28, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Wow. And to be honest, she's not particularly "jacked" if you consider the size of other women in the fitness industry.
> 
> I'm so glad you're measuring her accomplishments in terms of her hotness in your eyes vs her strength and physique.



your hot, she's hot, I'm jealous!


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow......I even got negative reputation for simply expressing my opinion.
Great site and great people! I applaud you all.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 28, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> I'm not gonna comment any further since people here only *want to hear what they want*.



Tell me i'm beautiful.


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 28, 2011)

damage said:


> You are not getting it. You basically said that a bodybuilder would look better if they were less muscular......THATS BLASPHEMY.......at least on a bodybuilding site.
> 
> I think she looks great. Strong, lean, defined, sexy. Cant ask for much more than that.



I said that a LADY would look better if she were less muscular. It was simply my opinion and I'm getting eaten up for it. What can i say? I like chicks that look like chicks.
If you like em jacked, good for you. I was taught to respect other peoples opinions, and do not necessarily have to agree with them. I guess that rule doesn't apply on this thread.
With that said I'm done....Wish i never clicked on this thread.
Back to the normal broadcast folks.Please leave negative reputation on the way out.
thanks


----------



## Built (Mar 28, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Dude are you serious? Attacking me because i expressed my OPINION?
> If you don't agree just disregard or say you don't agree, don't tell me to shit somewhere else.....And this comes from a SUPER MOD....WOW!
> 
> I'm not gonna comment any further since people here only want to hear what they want.


I am not a dude. 

I am a female bodybuilder who mods a bodybuilding board. Bodybuilders like being lean and muscular. 

You're welcome to your opinion, but perhaps post it in "anything goes".  The rest of us - male and female - come here for support and information in our chosen sport. Many of us get shit on quite enough in the "real world". We don't really need to hear it where we come for support and community. Does this make any sense to you? 



Nirvana said:


> I said that a LADY would look better if she were less muscular. It was simply my opinion and I'm getting eaten up for it. What can i say? I like chicks that look like chicks.


I look like a chick. I'm also muscular and fairly lean. I read your words and I just hear all the negative crap I try to avoid when people I don't know and or don't care about opine about what I want for my body. 

Dealing with gen-pop, I'm cool. But I'd prefer not to read it here. I come here to feel normal. 



Nirvana said:


> If you like em jacked, good for you. I was taught to respect other peoples opinions, and do not necessarily have to agree with them. I guess that rule doesn't apply on this thread.
> With that said I'm done....Wish i never clicked on this thread.
> Back to the normal broadcast folks.Please leave negative reputation on the way out.
> thanks



I did not neg you. However, given the venue I did find your comments inappropriate. Perhaps post them in a non-bodybuilding forum. You don't like female bodybuilders; I get that. I just really don't need to read it. Not here. 

Peace.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2011)

Built said:


> Seriously. Nirvana, you might not have noticed, but this is a bodybuilding board. Bodybuilders strive for size and definition. Sassy and I come here for the same reason the male bodybuilders come here - for support, information and community. Go shit somewhere else.


 
You ladies are awesome . . and maybe a little hot


----------



## Nirvana (Mar 29, 2011)

Built said:


> I am not a dude.
> 
> I am a female bodybuilder who mods a bodybuilding board. Bodybuilders like being lean and muscular.
> 
> ...



If that's the case, I apologize if my opinion brought up issues you have in real life. I didn't over think it that way.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> If that's the case, I apologize if my opinion brought up issues you have in real life. I didn't over think it that way.


 
 . . . come over to Anything Goes my pretty


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> If that's the case, I apologize if my opinion brought up issues you have in real life. I didn't over think it that way.


Thank you. You probably didn't realize I'm female and that I have to deal with this kind of stuff in my daily life, and I'm sure you weren't trying to offend me. I have my personal likes and dislikes with regard to physique, myself, and they're not always in line with everyone else's - on this board or elsewhere - but yanno, "when in Rome." And for the record, even I don't stay avatar-lean (that's me in my 'tar and in my profile) year-round. Hubby likes me better during the winter bulking season, when I'm just a little softer-looking, and I feel prettier when I'm not entirely ripped. But the academic exercise of leaning out is fascinating to me and of course, that's the name of this game. I respect the process. 


theCaptn' said:


> . . . come over to Anything Goes my pretty


Exactly. 

Peace.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 29, 2011)

I think shes about as jacked as Id like.  She still looks feminine in the face, instead of all 'jacked' up from juice. 

But, like many bodybuilders, she needs to buy some tits.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

she's pretty


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> I think shes about as jacked as Id like.  She still looks feminine in the face, instead of all 'jacked' up from juice.
> 
> But, like many bodybuilders, she needs to buy some tits.





PreMier said:


> she's pretty



I agree, she's pretty - and whatever gear she may have used was clearly modest. She looks good to me even without the boobs, but having recently purchased a "replacement rack" (I went from 34D to 34A when I lost the weight; now a 34C usually fits me) my proportions are better now - and I feel more feminine. Dana and I have similar builds - long waist, small through the torso, similar muscle size and shape - I think she'd look great with boobs. I think she looks great now, too.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2011)

you're very pretty too ma


----------



## PlatinumRage (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow this chick needs a box of band-aids for those cuts.....Amazing definition!  
Of course a rack looks great on any woman.


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you're very pretty too ma



Well thank you. I don't think I've had a compliment that's made me smile like that in a long time.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 29, 2011)

Weighted pullups 

Those isolators she's using at the end there look like a great tool to really get your lats working.


----------



## Built (Mar 29, 2011)

I've tried one on, at the Arnold last year, then saw them again at the Olympia and again at this year's Arnold. I was thinking they'd have been great for me when a herniate disc pressed a nerve that put a dimmer-switch on my left hand and lat. This bypasses being limited for the higher-rep pumping stuff at the end where the predominance of slow-twitch seen throughout back musculature makes it attractive as a training modality, particular for stabilizers. 

She does one hell of a job selling that thing. She starts out being jacked in her own right, then proceeds to do heavy, unsupported t-bar rows, bent-over-rows, and weighted chins to evidence the observation any of us here would see: this bodybuilder knows how to lift. She transitions through a back workout (one that is frankly too long, but highlights her badass-ness) and into the use of that strap.

Outside of rehab, I wasn't even that interested in it when I first saw it, and now I think I want one. Maybe I got to see it demonstrated properly; or maybe it's the fact that I can identify with this athlete's body. Her build isn't dramatically different from mine when I'm a little more cut up; she's jacked and she's lean but she's not huge and she's not diced, just muscular and lean, and attractive, and feminine. And knowledgeable. 

Really, I think it's the first time a female athlete in my sport has influence my decision weather or not to buy a lifting accessory. Decisions surrounding the very few items I carry with me - a thera-band, my Inzer (that Juggernaut and Nkira bought me a couple of years ago) came from men in the sport, not women. 

Very cool. I feel played, but oddly, in this case, I like it.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't feel played necessarily.  I think the device has merit.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2011)

The next question is where do you find one of those??


----------



## danalinnbailey (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone!
thank you for all the kind words!

check out the isolator Isolator Fitness - a cutting edge product designed to work the key muscle groups in your back, shoulders and chest without working your arms or using your hands. 

I also have some more videos training with it on my youtube page: YouTube - DanaLinnBailey's Channel

And, sorry, but I will never be getting implants. lol.


----------



## danalinnbailey (Mar 30, 2011)

youtube(dot)com/DanaLinnBailey

sorry, apparently I am too new to post links.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 30, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> Hello Everyone!
> thank you for all the kind words!
> 
> check out the isolator @ Isolator Fitness — a cutting edge product designed to work the key muscle groups in your back, shoulders and chest without working your arms or using your hands.
> ...



Isolator Fitness — a cutting edge product designed to work the key muscle groups in your back, shoulders and chest without working your arms or using your hands.

$225 for the equipment, not bad in the grand scheme.

I wish more women would avoid implants.  In today's America people think they can just get a new nose, lips, breasts, chin, etc. just because they can.



danalinnbailey said:


> youtube(dot)com/DanaLinnBailey
> 
> sorry, apparently I am too new to post links.



YouTube - DanaLinnBailey's Channel

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 999 (Mar 30, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> Hello Everyone!
> thank you for all the kind words!


 
Nice to see you join here.

Thanks for making this forum a lot more relevent and worthy of visiting.


----------



## danalinnbailey (Mar 30, 2011)

> I wish more women would avoid implants. In today's America people think they can just get a new nose, lips, breasts, chin, etc. just because they can.



I am happy with my body  
I really think more women need to be happy with their bodies.  It is all about confidence. And the Industry does not help. lol

And thank you for the nice welcome


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2011)

I was happy with my body before the rack, and I'm happy now.  If I hadn't been fat, I doubt I would have bothered - I never minded being small - it was the "skin bag" thing that happened when I dropped the 50 or so pounds of fat that had earlier been clinging to me for all those years. Damned loose skin. 

Dana Linn, you look phenomenal. Could you give us a little backgrounder on what drew you to this sport? How long have you been training, and what did you look like before you started?


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> I am happy with my body
> I really think more women need to be happy with their bodies. It is all about confidence. And the Industry does not help. lol
> 
> And thank you for the nice welcome


 
Hottest member of this forum by far.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in Dana! VERY cool video! and phenomenal work you've accomplished!


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Dana Linn.





Chill said:


> Hottest member of this forum by far.




For females, I would argue a tie between; Gena, Built, Little Wing, Sassy69, & DanaLinnBailey.  I haven't seen photos of other members, so this list is subject to change.  

The above comment is not misogynistic in nature, merely an observation.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> Hello Everyone!
> thank you for all the kind words!
> 
> check out the isolator Isolator Fitness - a cutting edge product designed to work the key muscle groups in your back, shoulders and chest without working your arms or using your hands.
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

999 said:


> Thanks for making this forum a lot more relevent and worthy of visiting.



you obviously havent been here very long. fucking shallow comment..


----------



## stan69 (Apr 2, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> *I am happy with my body*
> I really think more women need to be happy with their bodies. It is all about confidence. And the Industry does not help. lol
> 
> And thank you for the nice welcome


welcome aboard....and im happy with your body too....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## JeepKuntry (Aug 9, 2011)

Man she's hot!  Not only is she hot, she's strong.  It's a shame I'm married! j/k


----------



## hulk7510 (Aug 9, 2011)

she works her ass off and markets herself very well.a great rep for the sport!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 25, 2011)

I know I am shamelessly bumping up an old thread, but I just saw Dana's youtube channel and I am speechless!  
Awesome work and dedication


----------



## menace (Dec 29, 2011)

danalinnbailey said:


> I am happy with my body
> I really think more women need to be happy with their bodies.  It is all about confidence. And the Industry does not help. lol
> 
> And thank you for the nice welcome



i agree, your body is perfect. keep it that way


----------



## cube789 (Aug 6, 2013)

danalinnbailey said:


> Hello Everyone!
> thank you for all the kind words!
> 
> check out the isolator Isolator Fitness - a cutting edge product designed to work the key muscle groups in your back, shoulders and chest without working your arms or using your hands.
> ...




Dana Linn Bailey was a member here


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Concur cube


----------



## oufinny (Aug 6, 2013)

Alright, who pissed off DLB so she is no longer here?  Really, we get some quality and some jackass like AZZA or Saney fuck it up for the rest of us!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd lick her butt


----------



## sneedham (Aug 6, 2013)

min0 lee said:


> Tell me i'm beautiful.


Your beautiful.....And I liked the video Dana in the video.. Talk about dedication...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I'd lick her butt



yeah for starters...

your all diced up. go work on that...


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 6, 2013)

This reminds me of how much i miss built being around here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

